# Any rumors or issues with new Uber driver app



## Uberdmvdriver (Nov 3, 2020)

Hello everyone
I am a Washington DC driver and I have the option to download a new Uber driver app with new features. Actually I am nervous about downloading because I heard of many issues, e.g. not showing weekly earnings not showing correct MPH speed. Omg. Any one experiencing new issues or state what the new features are? Does the app still show fare information for the customer and driver?


----------



## Groundhog_Day (Sep 29, 2021)

Uberdmvdriver said:


> Hello everyone
> I am a Washington DC driver and I have the option to download a new Uber driver app with new features. Actually I am nervous about downloading because I heard of many issues, e.g. not showing weekly earnings not showing correct MPH speed. Omg. Any one experiencing new issues or state what the new features are? Does the app still show fare information for the customer and driver?


Are you drunk? There’s a new app every flipping week!


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

*I LOVE ❤ THAT THEY SHOW THE TIPS UPTO $8 of the tip…MAKES IT EASIER TO APPLY THE .40 cents rule to the minute *


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Uber Patents Reveal Experiments With Predictive Algorithms to Identify Risky Drivers


Surveilling drivers under the guise of safety is a common thread in Uber’s patents. Experts warn the systems described could reinforce existing inequalities.




theintercept.com


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Uber Patents Reveal Experiments With Predictive Algorithms to Identify Risky Drivers
> 
> 
> Surveilling drivers under the guise of safety is a common thread in Uber’s patents. Experts warn the systems described could reinforce existing inequalities.
> ...


I was wondering why they were so adamant about trying to get me to register my dashcam with them.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

TX Uber Ant said:


> I was wondering why they were so adamant about trying to get me to register my dashcam with them.


Does doing that allow them access to the stored footage?

I'm not good at computer.


----------



## TX Uber Ant (Aug 24, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Does doing that allow them access to the stored footage?
> 
> I'm not good at computer.


I never did do it but if when they register the dashcam and the app asks for permission to access it then it would give access. On another note those beacons have built in sensors to monitor our driving habits.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Uberdmvdriver said:


> Any one experiencing new issues or state what the new features are?


I have not been informed of the app so have no answers for you, except to say you are wise to let others go before you. It's doubtful the advantages of upgrading outweigh the downsides.



TX Uber Ant said:


> I never did do it but if when they register the dashcam and the app asks for permission to access it then it would give access. On another note those beacons have built in sensors to monitor our driving habits.


I think you are spot on with your first post, but I don't think it is possible for the Uber app to capture dashcam footage. There is no dashcam app for my [unregistered] dashcam to give permissions to the Uber app to. Just a data stream to the storage device. Rather I suspect that this is an early recon by Uber to get a count on who has dashcams.

Expect a forced upgrade to the new app, and a requirement for dashcams in order to stay active at some point in the future, courtesy of Uber's pre-crime unit. It will be billed under the guise of safety, of course. And the requirement will of course end up in court.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

There's some interesting nuggets in Nautical's article link...

_"One patent for scoring driver safety risk relies on machine learning and rider feedback and notably suggests a driver’s “heavy accent” corresponds to “low quality” service."_
No comment.

_"Another aims to predict safety incidents using machine-learning models that determine the likelihood that a driver will be involved in dangerous driving or interpersonal conflict, utilizing factors like psychometric tests to determine their “trustworthiness,” *monitoring their social media networks*, and using “official sources” like police reports to overcome biases in rider feedback."_
No comment except for my annotation.

"Surveilling drivers under the guise of safety is a common thread in Uber’s patents. Many evaluate drivers’ performance using information from their phones, *including one that scores their driving ability and suggests tracking their eye and head movements with phone cameras*, and another that detects their behavioral state (angry, intoxicated, or sleepy) and assigns them an “abnormality score.”
Which is why I always apply one of these to each of my phones:


----------

